# Mitch McConnell draws the line in the sand for TP



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2013)

Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air



> The most important election yesterday wasnt the governor of New Jersey and it wasnt the governor of Virginia, it was the special election for Congress in South Alabama, where a candidate who said the shutdown was a great idea, the president was born in Kenya, and that he opposed Speaker Boehner came in second. The victory of a more electable Republican, is significant, Mr. McConnell says. To govern, parties must win. To win, parties must run candidates that dont scare the general public, [and] convey the impression that we could actually be responsible for governing, you can trust uswere adults here, were grown-ups.



Mitch finally is telling the TP leaders to SHUT UP!  Now the TP will go after him with a vengeance.  Yup, they will push another loon through the Primaries and the Dems will pick up another seat.

This script is playing out again and again.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 8, 2013)

Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.



Agreed...It seems the TP is determined to make the GOP another "also ran" party.  Maybe Mitch will begin a movement to stop this seemingly never ending story.  

*Act 1*- TP dislikes GOP person because is not not conservative enough

*Act 2*- TP pushes and gets nominated a far right TP candidate in primaries

*Act 3*- The Dem, who wouldhave lost to a moderate Repub beats the TP loon in the General.

I mean, you don't have to be a Rocket Scientist to figure this one out.  Look at Virginia.  The moderate Lt Governor Bolling could have won, but the TP pushed the Cooooch through the primary.....


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 8, 2013)

I would like to see the size and scope of government reduced in all areas.
McConnell has shown little interest or effectiveness along these lines.
As the TP shows signs of shifting from economic conservatism toward radical social authoritarianism, I personally could care less which emerges victorious. Either way the country loses.


----------



## Edgetho (Nov 8, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.



Idiots.

Remember 2010?  The worst ass-kicking in Congressional History?  Remember who put that ass-kicking on dimocrap scum?

The Tea Party.

Know why the Tea Party was ineffective in 2012?  The illegal and criminal use of the IRS to illegally and criminally harass them.

Big mistake.  They'll be back stronger than ever next year.

Count on it.

Republicans take another 25 seats in the House and between 12 and 15 Senate Seats.

The end of obama's presidency.

dimocrap scum are shitting bricks everywhere.

All 15 dimocrap senators that are up for re-election made a deal with the scumbag in chief yesterday.  They're scared shitless.  The deal is that they can criticize obamacare but that they won't call for a delay.  LOSERS!!

There are five (5) more dimocrap scum that are retiring and one (1) appointee position is up for grabs.

Twenty-One (21) dimocrap seats in all.  dimocraps will EASILY lose between 12 and 15 of those spots.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

The tide of the TeaPoCrappic impulse is over.

2010 was then and won't ever come again, and now is the time for the GOP to put the TeaPoCraps down.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 8, 2013)

Mitch McConnell will never be the Senate Majority leader.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 8, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Know why the Tea Party was ineffective in 2012?  The illegal and criminal use of the IRS to illegally and criminally harass them.
> 
> Big mistake.  They'll be back stronger than ever next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The tide of the TeaPoCrappic impulse is over.
> 
> 2010 was then and won't ever come again, and now is the time for the GOP to put the TeaPoCraps down.



It is a matter of survival.  Either they shed the TP loony toons or they watch the Dems win national races.  Karl Rover has put together a huge war chest to battle the Baggers.  Let's see what happens.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 8, 2013)

The GOP is wising up to the Dem crap lines.  They have done some serious homework on what works and how to counter it.  The "Tea party Nutjob" line won't work anymore.  How do you call someone in favor of individual choice, lower taxes and less regulation a nutjob?  The opposite is the case.


----------



## Steven_R (Nov 8, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> I would like to see the size and scope of government reduced in all areas.
> McConnell has shown little interest or effectiveness along these lines.
> As the TP shows signs of shifting from economic conservatism toward radical social authoritarianism, I personally could care less which emerges victorious. Either way the country loses.



Yep. The Tea Party has been corrupted by the Religious Right, much like they did to the GOP in general. The only difference no is the Tea Party wants a smaller government while the GOP old timers want a bigger government. 

You want to reform the GOP, get rid of the God Squad and run strictly on small government and economic issues. Social issues are a losing proposition for the GOP.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.
> ...



In 2010, the Teaparty lost the Senate for the Republicans
O'Donnell, Angle and company gave sure Republican seats to the Dems

Republicans would have won the House without the TeaTards


----------



## Jackson (Nov 8, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



McConnell is trying to save his ass in his own election after the miserable way he has performed in Congress.  He needs to lose this election and we need representation we can count on in the Senate.  He is a traitor for the Republican cause.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Nov 8, 2013)

I see the left wing spin machine is strong in this thread.

The first "spin"..... Cuchinelli would have and should have won Virginia except for the fake Libertarian running on Democrat money.  As it was, a mere 2.5% of the votes gave the Seat to the Democrats.  

The MSM is the spokesperson for the Democrat Party.  Any Republican who wins usually wins in spite of the Lies, distortions, and biased reporting of the media.

Several studies have given some evidence that if it were not for the illegal actions of the IRS, the Tea Party would have had enough influence and money to not only have taken over the Senate, but to elect Romney.


The Lefties can spin all the lies they want..   We know the truth.


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 8, 2013)

The Tea Party is a figment of the Democrat party imagination. It does not exist as an entity sanctioned by statute from the Federal Election Commission.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Edgetho (Nov 8, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Know why the Tea Party was ineffective in 2012?  The illegal and criminal use of the IRS to illegally and criminally harass them.
> ...



You had the same idiotic reaction when you were told that we would take 63 Seats in the House and 6 seats in the Senate, too.

idiot.

Remember to wipe the drool off your face


----------



## OriginalShroom (Nov 8, 2013)

I also have to say this..

The Republican establishment is scared to death of the Tea Party people.  People who are tired of the "Liberal Lite" actions and are speaking out against it.

We didn't elect them to Congress to be liked by the Democrats or the Media.  We elected them to represent us and our views.  That is what they promised to do and by God, we will hold them to that promise or replace them with people, like Cruz and Lee, who will.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> The Tea Party is a figment of the Democrat party imagination. It does not exist as an entity sanctioned by statute from the Federal Election Commission.
> 
> Prove me wrong.



They may be a figment of the Democrat*ic* Party imagination

But they are a Nightmare for Republicans


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is a figment of the Democrat party imagination. It does not exist as an entity sanctioned by statute from the Federal Election Commission.
> ...



Grass roots popular movements are always a nightmare for established politicians. Democrats saw the same thing a few years ago.


----------



## Edgetho (Nov 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is a figment of the Democrat party imagination. It does not exist as an entity sanctioned by statute from the Federal Election Commission.
> ...



Yeah, especially when they took 63 House Seats away from dimocraps.

2014 is gonna make 2010 look like a picnic for dimocraps.

You ain't seen NOTHING yet.

It is even possible that dimocraps lose 50% of their current seats depending on how this obamacare abortion works out.

I'm thinking we pick up 25 seats in the House and 12-15 in the Senate.

And I'm being conservative


----------



## birddog (Nov 8, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.
> ...



I hope you are correct, but I am expecting about half of that which will be a big improvement.  In the next couple of elections, I expect many democrat voters and some independents to stay home.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 8, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.
> ...



2010 was then.  The Tea Party has been slipping in the polls regularly.  Every poll out there shows the Tea Party's popularity has sharply regressed and in some polls, to their record lows.  Also the Tea Party didn't add to it's success much since 2010.
In the end, the country's voters have moved towards a more moderate position as the last election demonstrated where moderates were the largest voting bloc.  They have seen the extremes and they don't like it.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 8, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.
> ...




No they didn't.

The primaries were canceled in Virginia so that people couldn't vote for Bolling, Cuccenilli was hand-picked.  They canceled the primaries and nominated him at a "convention".



>>>>


----------



## kwc57 (Nov 8, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.
> ...



Add the fact that Obama knew people would lose their insurance as far back as 2010 and willingly and knowingly lied about it in order to win an election and pass the monstrosity will in no way help any Democrat running in any election between now and 2016.  Even his lapdog media won't run cover for him anymore.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 8, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> I see the left wing spin machine is strong in this thread.
> 
> The first "spin"..... Cuchinelli would have and should have won Virginia except for the fake Libertarian running on Democrat money.  As it was, a mere 2.5% of the votes gave the Seat to the Democrats.




Wrong, do some research on the exit polling instead of repeating a talking point.  

In 2005 & 2009 respectively the in the VA gubernatorial race the "L" candidate drew 0.3% and 0.5% respectively.  In 2013 Sarvis drew 6.5%.  Why, because people didn't really like either candidate.

Now, the exit pollings shows that 2:1, without Sarvis in the race, voters would have voted for McAuliffe over Cuccinelli.  McAuliffe won with 48% of the vote, Cuccinelli lost with 45.5% of the vote.  With out Sarvis in the race McAuliffe would have had 52% and Cuccinelli would have had 47.5%.

McAuliffe would have won by a larger margin.




BTW - I'm a Virginia Republican and voted for Cuccenilli (although I'd have Bolling in the primaries if the GOP hierarchy had allowed us to vote).

>>>>


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 8, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That pussy philosophy sure worked well for Mitt and McCain


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 8, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Well, that's a good pipe dream.
Obama won't be running ever again.  The Dems can and probably will claim , like America, they weren't told the truth.  Trust me, the Dems will seperate themselves from "O", while who are the Repugs going to separate themselves from regarding the shutdown they were so proud of,,,, before the polls came out.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Doesn't matter the method.  The Baggers pushed their extreme candidate into the nomination.  They will continue to do that and the loons they push will lose in the General.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Tea Party machine chose not to throw any money at the Alabama Tea Party candidate.  That is why he lost.  He must have been too crazy even for the Tea Party.


In Virginia, Cuccinelli led in the polls for the first half of the year.  He snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2013)

birddog said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



You HOPE that but don't expect it.  The numbers are running against the GOP.  They know it and are desperate.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 8, 2013)

Alas, Mitch is a target of the Tea Party.  So he draws the line against them................

Spare me the drama of it all, as Mitch did jack squat during the Shutdown which is why he is defended by the Wacko Dems.   Strange Bed Fellows these days.  The Status Quo of Big Gov't doesn't want their POWER questioned by anyone, thus the attacks.

The Tea Party must have hit a RAW NERVE ENDING which means they are doing something right.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 8, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Exactly, we saw this with Romney.  The far right wing pushes for strong positions in the primaries that "lock the candidate in" - such as signing a commitment to push for a Constitutional Amendment to ban Same-sex Marriage.  That gets some support during the primaries to get the nomination, but then when you get to the general election that is used against them to sway the 20% of the voters that really decide the election away from that candidate.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 8, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Alas, Mitch is a target of the Tea Party.  So he draws the line against them................
> 
> Spare me the drama of it all, as Mitch did jack squat during the Shutdown which is why he is defended by the Wacko Dems.   Strange Bed Fellows these days.  The Status Quo of Big Gov't doesn't want their POWER questioned by anyone, thus the attacks.
> 
> The Tea Party must have hit a RAW NERVE ENDING which means they are doing something right.




Explain to me how pushing an extreme candidate into the nomination, the result being the loss of the Governorship in VA is "doing something right"?

If you do something right, aren't you supposed to actually "win"?


>>>>


----------



## MACAULAY (Nov 8, 2013)

A fair sum of left wing loons are in this thread telling the GOP how to manage its Tea Party.

The left wing media has been in a heat to "define" the Tea Party as little more than a modern Ku Klux Klan, and it has worked beautifully, at least in the minds of loonies who get their news from Rachael Maddow.

But, the Tea Party is the Heartland of America which still believes in Jeffersonian ideas like individual striving, self-reliance, smaller central government , balanced budgets. They think the profit incentive
had something to do with this country becoming the greatest society thus far seen on this planet.

Sometimes, while standing on principal instead of reading lessons from Machiavelli, they make tactical mistakes, like demanding that Right be done now...when Right didn't have the votes yet.

But, they are a real force...and they are seething over the fact that our President has been calculatingly lying for several years over these insurance policies; and then twisting the knife by insinuating that these people are too stupid to be left alone to pick their own insurance policies.  

The man is a Liar....and now everyone knows it.  He is toxic.

And the 2014 Election is going to be a bloodbath for Democrats.

Just my opinion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> The GOP is wising up to the Dem crap lines.  They have done some serious homework on what works and how to counter it.  The "Tea party Nutjob" line won't work anymore.  How do you call someone in favor of individual choice, lower taxes and less regulation a nutjob?  The opposite is the case.



The "Tea party Nutjob" works just fine for mainstream Republicans as well as Dems.

You guys are gone, The Rabbi.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> I see the left wing spin machine is strong in this thread.
> 
> The first "spin"..... Cuchinelli would have and should have won Virginia except for the fake Libertarian running on Democrat money.  As it was, a mere 2.5% of the votes gave the Seat to the Democrats.
> 
> ...



The teapocrap is strong in this one.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's the Dems problems...................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRP8Do-IyRU]Brad Paisley and Carrie Underwood Perform 'Obamacare by Morning' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> The GOP is wising up to the Dem crap lines.  They have done some serious homework on what works and how to counter it.  The "Tea party Nutjob" line won't work anymore.  How do you call someone in favor of individual choice, lower taxes and less regulation a nutjob?  The opposite is the case.




Cuccenilli supported individual choice for women in terms of abortion and individual choice for same-sex couples for Civil Marriage?

When did this occur?


>>>>


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 8, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



No, I didn't.  I knew since mid 2009 that the Republicans were going to sweep the 2010 elections.  You, on the other hand, haven't gotten a fucking clue.  I do think the GOP will do well next year, but if you think they are going to win 12 to 15 Senate seats you're the one who needs to stop drooling you ignorant tard.  Not since 1932 has any party ever accumulated that many wins in the Senate and that was 12.  The GOP never managed to win that many in either of the Reagan landslides, in 1994, and only won six in 2010.

Now go back to sucking Rush Limbaugh's cock and shut the fuck up.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 8, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Alas, Mitch is a target of the Tea Party.  So he draws the line against them................
> ...



You fail to see what really happened there.  This candidate took on the Democraps, the GOP, Obama, Hillary and others...............The GOP refused to support him.  

He got attacked from ALL SIDES....................and still NEARLY WON THE STATE.................The only reason for the loss, DIRTY TACTICS from the left.  Pushing a third party candidate that was supposed to be a libertarian, who was nothing more than a democrap hack................

Which is the only reason for the loss....................Yet you don't see that do you.........


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 8, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> I'm thinking we pick up 25 seats in the House and 12-15 in the Senate.
> 
> And I'm being conservative



Which 12 to 15 seats will those be, retard?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Edgetho is a TeaPoCrap who can't understand the political landscape.

We are going to have a hard enough time hanging onto the House.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 8, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Edgetho is a TeaPoCrap who can't understand the political landscape.
> 
> We are going to have a hard enough time hanging onto the House.



Looks who's talking, Jake.  You're just as out of touch with reality as he is.  Just like you were wrong about 2010 you are wrong about 2014 and you're pushing the same mantra now you were then.

The Republicans will easily hold the House and will likely pick up a few Senate seats.  Whether or not they take a majority in the Senate remains to be seen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho is a TeaPoCrap who can't understand the political landscape.
> ...



Taz, you are a loony hoot, you know.   I was right about 2010 (changed my opinion three to four weeks before the election), I was right the Senate would stay blue in 2010 and 2012 because of the TeaPoCraps, and I was wrong about Romney, just as you were.

We are going to have to work hard to keep the House, Taz.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 8, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Its not the least bit possible that this little maneuver caused some GOPers to stay home in retaliation.....is it?

Changing the rules and rigging the nominating process two elections in a row with negative results, the Va. GOP, that's a special group right there.

On second thought, maybe some of the Sarvis votes were pissed off Bolling supporters.


----------



## kwc57 (Nov 8, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho is a TeaPoCrap who can't understand the political landscape.
> ...



That's no way to speak to Comrade Fakey, People's Hero!!!


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 8, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



The manuever came -->>.<<-- close to making me either (a) Not vote or (b) vote for the Libertarian candidate.

But in the end I vote based on logic and not emotion.


>>>>


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Let's put your white entitlement minority TeaPoCrap opinion in context.

Quoted above: _Taz, you are a loony hoot, you know.   I was right about 2010 (changed my opinion three to four weeks before the election), I was right the Senate would stay blue in 2010 and 2012 because of the TeaPoCraps, and I was wrong about Romney, just as you were.

We are going to have to work hard to keep the House, Taz._

Kaz and his folks are in the small reactionary minority that threatens all Americans.


----------



## Nyvin (Nov 8, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho is a TeaPoCrap who can't understand the political landscape.
> ...



Any bonehead could've seen the GOP taking the House in 2010...there were news articles everywhere about how the democrats were going to lose the House.   What wasn't certain was the Senate, which the democrats held onto.


----------



## Yurt (Nov 8, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he didn't say a word about the tea party


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> The GOP is wising up to the Dem crap lines.  They have done some serious homework on what works and how to counter it.  The "Tea party Nutjob" line won't work anymore.  How do you call someone in favor of individual choice, lower taxes and less regulation a nutjob?  The opposite is the case.



I expect the Dems would be thrilled if the GOP accepted every nominee that the TP put up.  Yup, the Dems would love to see more O'Donells on the ballot...

FOR REAL?  How long have you been living on Mars?  The GOP is just now beginning to realize what the TP is doing to them.  Look at Mitch O'Connell.  He basically told the TP to BRING IT ON.

Yeah, it should sounds like the GOP sees what a valuable ally the TP is....


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> ...



Are you slow?  He was talking about the race in Alabama between the establishment GOP candidate and the TP supported candidate.  He is being challenged in Kentucky by the TP,  Everyone knows what he was talking about....well maybe except you...


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 8, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...


You were that close, how many others crossed the line?


----------



## SmokeALib (Nov 8, 2013)

Screw McConnell. He caved on Cut, Cap, and Balance. He's weak. All these republicans are weak. If they had any nads at all, they wouldn't allow The Blamer to roll all over this country and it's constitution at will.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 8, 2013)

It looks more like the tea party is forcing the establishment GOP to change its ways.

Anti-Obamacare Candidate Bridges Tea Party and Establishment Divide | The Weekly Standard

And we have obamacare to credit for healing the rift.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 8, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the article:



> The tea party, he says, consists of people who are angry and upset at governmentand I agree with them.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 8, 2013)

I never cease to be amazed that people who cannot vote in my state take such an interest in it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You got lucky in 2010, Nyvin.  You would have lost the Senate if it weren't for the bonehead TeaPoCraps.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



"Threatens them" with what, freedom, lower taxes, prosperity?


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 8, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.
> ...


----------



## Locke11_21 (Nov 8, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mitch McConjob, you mean this guy pictured below:





​
Actually, Democrats are pulling for McConjob to win the Republican primary because they view him as easier to beat than his severely underfunded TEA Party opponent, Matt Bevin.  Here is the link:

Democrats, for once, are rooting for McConnell in Senate primary | TheHill

McConjob should be the one who shuts up.  Hopefully Mitch, the America-hating traitor loses in the primary.




			
				Jake "The Fake" Starkey said:
			
		

> Edgetho is a TeaPoCrap who can't understand the political landscape.
> 
> *We* are going to have a hard enough time hanging onto the *House*.



When _you_ use the word *we*, the correct sentence in your case would be: _*we* are going to have a hard enough time hanging on to the *senate*_.


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Nov 9, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Several studies have given some evidence that if it were not for the illegal actions of the IRS, the Tea Party would have had enough influence and money to not only have taken over the Senate, but to elect Romney.



Why in the hell would the Tea Party want Romney elected? He stood for everything the Tea Party says they're against.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 9, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't ya love it ... looks like mcConnell days are numbered ... that's what you get when you mess with dems ... a first class beat down and he never saw where it really came from...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 9, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.
> ...



hey Rand (plagiariser) Paul Days are Numbered too ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 9, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> I would like to see the size and scope of government reduced in all areas.
> McConnell has shown little interest or effectiveness along these lines.
> As the TP shows signs of shifting from economic conservatism toward radical social authoritarianism, I personally could care less which emerges victorious. Either way the country loses.



the country is losing by both Mich McConnell and the tea baggers ... they have made a huge mess of everything ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 9, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.
> ...


don't you mean Tea baggers that's what they called themselves walking around with tea bags hanging from their hats ... sticking out their proud chest telling everyone what proud tea baggers they were ???? remember those ASS holes in 2010...  then between 2010 and 2012 the found out that tea bagging was what HOMO did by putting their scrotum on the fore head of another homo and bounced their scrotum on their heads ... yep tea baggers fits your repub-lie-tard party ... nothing but a bunch of scrotum head bouncing weird-O's

then when they found out what tea bagger meant, in the world of homo's, it took them almost 2 years to change it ... their days are numbered you will see a big change in 2014 ...


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 9, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





You leave a trail...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Kentucky r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you say shut down of the gubmnet 24 billion dollars....ignoring the passing of the debt ceiling .....what do you want to bet that your hero tea baggers won't win  and if they do it again January and Febuary ??? which  by the way we dems hope they do .... that those 21 seats that you think will be Tea baggers ???? guess again ...can you say standing in the employment line will be their next step ??? sure we can !!!! we'll see a change all right ... from red to blue...  which will turn you very red


----------



## Toro (Nov 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Mitch McConnell will never be the Senate Majority leader.



He won't if the Tea Party keeps nominating losers in very winnable Senatorial elections like they did in DE NV MO and IN.

Until the Tea Party can show they can win swing states rather than stuffing hardline conservatives in red states where a dog could win as a Republican, then Republicans will have a hard time re-taking the Senate.  

After all, its a tad more difficult to gerrymander the Senate.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 9, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I had to compose myself I was laughing so hard. You actually think tea bagging is bouncing your balls off of someone elses head?

OMG I am dying here. 

Tell your teacher you failed.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 9, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



td, I believe you are the only one who read his posts.  The rest of us just skip over his silliness. It's just habit for us now.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 9, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and this gave you an orgasm.?
it's pretty sad to see you in that SUPPOSEDLY, tolerant, big tent party (Democrat) show your hatred for the people in this country...when you start cheering for the party you never vote for that show you have deep deep hatred for others and are some of the most INTOLERANT people in this country
now go clean yourself up for crying out loud


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

> When _you_ use the word *we*, the correct sentence in your case would be: _*we* are going to have a hard enough time hanging on to the *senate*_.



When people write like the above, you can tell they are plants for the far left.

We are going to have a hard time next year keeping the House much less challenging for the Senate if we don't accept the cultural and demographic change in America.

The minority 1950s white entitlement syndrome reeks of willful understanding and hatred.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 9, 2013)

And who appointed Mitch McConnell the king of the Republican party...He's becoming another McCain..

We need term limits on all these elected asses in government...from both parties

they make it as a career politician then think they can PREACH to us how it is SUPPOSE TO be and as the op love's to tell others , to just shut up and sit down...after all that is what the liberals do with their party...no question, no accountability, hell they even elected KKK members, coke addict felons  for mayors, run losers like Hillary, weenie, etc

It's time the people in this country hold these asses to account...


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > When _you_ use the word *we*, the correct sentence in your case would be: _*we* are going to have a hard enough time hanging on to the *senate*_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, all  your post just reek of condescending  hate...so go on about white entitlement blah blah blah


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 9, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see the size and scope of government reduced in all areas.
> ...



The Democrats have been running the government for the past five years.

Too much LSD in the 70s is starting to show.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 9, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You idiot.

It doesn't matter to conservatives. Mitch is dead in the water, Does one pick a tiger shark or a great white going after him?

If Mitch wins in the primary I will campaign for the Democrat woman against him.

He's gone one way or another.  And I want him and his team to know it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > When _you_ use the word *we*, the correct sentence in your case would be: _*we* are going to have a hard enough time hanging on to the *senate*_.
> ...



Telling the truth of your minority white 1950s entitlement syndrome is honest and to the point.

Of course you don't like it.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 9, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



The acid would be in the 60's and none of these left winger commie diaper doper babies ever did it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

"It's time the people in this country hold these asses to account" is an excellent summary of what needs to happen to the far right reactionary TeaPoCraps in Congress.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



How many shades of white are there JS?

And who but for many shades of white elected Obama?


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 9, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



he's such a joke...my gawd who comes with the crap he does


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> "It's time the people in this country hold these asses to account" is an excellent summary of what needs to happen to the far right reactionary TeaPoCraps in Congress.



Sooo Jake, can you name one bill that the Tea Party has passed in Congress?

(yes, this is a trick question, so think about it)


----------



## Freewill (Nov 9, 2013)

The Tea Party is just the liberals Sal Alinsky target.  They have to have some group to focus their attack so they attack the most successful.

There is no one who wants to hurt the poor NO ONE.  But to listen to the liberal lying BS one would think that the TP an Republicans want to create the poor.  When in reality it was the liberal insitutions since LBJ that has created the massive welfare state we see today.

There is NO ONE that wants to see the economy in the pits just to be elected.  But since the economy is in the pits and the liberals want to win elections they have to blame someone other then the ones who have had power for 7 long years.  So they blame the TP as if they had control over anything.  They blame those of religion as if their religion is more wrong then atheists choosing themselves to be their god.  They blame anyone other then themselves.

We all should be united against the absurdity that prevails the country today.  The fact is they all should be voted out, every last one of them.  Reid gets to pick and choose what laws are voted on is really a tragedy for our country.  it is not much better with the House leadership.

I had a liberal friend tell me just the other day he liked what the republican congressman had to say about a bill.  He could not believe that he would agree with the congressman.  He then said that the congressman must be lying.  How do you deal with people like this?  Much like another liberal friend that blamed the problems with Obamacare on the Republicans.

All that said, do away with the TP and the Republican party for that matter and the country is still in dire problems.  The liberals have chosen to attack because they know that they have totally blotched up the country and the economy.  There is no winning for them if they just discuss the economy or the place of the US in the world.  So they make things up about the TP and about the Religious right and how both will have to become like democrats to win elections as if the democrats have been doing something great.  

When I ran for office in my democrat control little bit of Earth I ran as a Repubblican even though I was advised I would never win.  I won twice.  Then I got tired of the Democrats wielding their power to screw the little guy I quit, little guy other then their buddies.  

Bottom  line, I would rather lose as a Republican then win as a Democrat, I don't want to be part of the problem.

BTW I voted for all democrats last election.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> "It's time the people in this country hold these asses to account" is an excellent summary of what needs to happen to the far right reactionary TeaPoCraps in Congress.



Back at you later.

If it wasn't for the "split the vote" with a Democrat backing this fake libertarian and the complete diss from the Republicans in power over $$$$$$$$$ Terry would not have won.

Third party baby. It's the only way to go. In the mean time, Mitch is going down. Something we can agree on.

I want him destroyed.


----------



## Freewill (Nov 9, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



closer to 7 years.


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 9, 2013)

Freewill said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



I was being generous.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 9, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> I see the left wing spin machine is strong in this thread.
> 
> The first "spin"..... Cuchinelli would have and should have won Virginia except for the fake Libertarian running on Democrat money.  As it was, a mere 2.5% of the votes gave the Seat to the Democrats.
> 
> ...



Delusional are u?  We all know why the GOP lost easy seats in the Senate.  The Baggers pushed their loons and lost seats that were easy wins.  Post you link to "studies" that say otherwise.  That is rediculous.....


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 9, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > I see the left wing spin machine is strong in this thread.
> ...



2 seats?

And get your balls out of my mouth calling me a tea bagger.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 9, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> ...



All the while the Dems are drooling and having wet dreams over who the Baggers will push to replace Mitch,  Who knows....Maybe Christine O'Donnell will decide she would like to live in the Blue Grass state....

Yup, the Dems see another seat to pick up in the Senate if the TP calls the shots again.  You people just do not learn.  It is sort of like my Granddad used to say.  "Boy, you just can't fix Stupid."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "It's time the people in this country hold these asses to account" is an excellent summary of what needs to happen to the far right reactionary TeaPoCraps in Congress.
> ...



Sarvis is close enough to a libertarian to count as one.

Mitch needs to be replaced by a populist mainstream Republican, not a TeaP or a Dem.

But . . . if it comes to Mitch or a Dem, I would vote the latter.

I will vote against Mike Lee and work against him every way I can in 2016: he has to go.  We have plenty of good Republican men and women to replace him.


----------



## The T (Nov 9, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "It's time the people in this country hold these asses to account" is an excellent summary of what needs to happen to the far right reactionary TeaPoCraps in Congress.
> ...


I love it when someone flushes the poseur out of the weeds.


----------



## JoeNormal (Nov 9, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> And who appointed Mitch McConnell the king of the Republican party...He's becoming another McCain..
> 
> We need term limits on all these elected asses in government...from both parties
> 
> ...



This is the first time I can remember agreeing with you.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 9, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > And who appointed Mitch McConnell the king of the Republican party...He's becoming another McCain..
> ...



first time for everything I guess
and I don't why,  this is how always feel about this government...I just agree more with Republicans at time's because I would never agree with that Democrat party of elected Liars, hateful fascist...look at OfailCare as an example...
But I am one who thinks this Federal government is OUT of control and that includes both parties


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 9, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > OriginalShroom said:
> ...



two seats, they rolled all over the Republicans...I swear liberals never grow up..they eat, sleep, breath nothing but politics.....but they don't mind posting their stupidity for all to see that's for sure


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 9, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.
> ...



Preach it Brother!

I have never understood the angst about the TEA party. We are your Mothers and your Fathers, your Aunts and your Uncles, Your Brothers and your Sisters. We have no "national leader" - but we probably should have to bring the various state groups together. We believe in small government - you know, like the Constitution states. We believe that we pay ENOUGH in taxes already. We believe that it's the job of government to PROMOTE BUSINESS and the CAPITALIST SYSTEM - You know, the thing that made America the envy of the world?  But boy howdy!! Do we scare the bejesus out of the democrats!! Guess it's just us old folks who stand in the way of your communist dream of Americans becoming slaves to the government.

The GOP wants to be democrat lite. They tell us - you have to "go along to get along" - they are pussies - John McCain being the poster boy for the Repubs. They have fallen into looking at polls and holding their fingers to the wind to see "which way the wind blows". There isn't a man or woman enough among them to affect change of any kind. Just keep feeding the monster and watch as it grows!!

 The democrats have become the communist party in America. So yeah, I get the hate. Democrats have decided to forego the ideals that once made their party great. To hell with hard work and sacrifice. They want a slave society - dependent on "Massa" to take care of them. Screw them. They are weak willed pussies who will get their collective asses kicked in both 2014 and 2016. It's coming. 

This country is on the precipice of going either way and could, conceivably, fall into civil unrest on a large scale. At this point, nothing would surprise me.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Son, you're so full of sh$t that your breath stinks. You are proof positive that republicans are a rudderless ship.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 9, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who cares?  The republican party neo-cons need to be ousted.  Flushed to the curb.  If it takes the dems winning every election to get conservatives in the republican party then so be it. I will never vote for a socialist in either party.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 9, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



I didn't want to get too graphic here they get a little excited here ... but the fact that you insist on questing me  what it is I'll tell ya ...its a term for the sexual act of a man placing his scrotum in the mouth of a willing sexual partner for pleasure *or* *onto the face or head of another person* so I do know what it means ... I thought the Idea of bouncing tea bags on their head was as funny as  bouncing their scrotum on their face or head was a bit funny ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Are you the weirdpeoples' equivalent of Alinsky?

That made no sense what so ever.

The mainstream GOP is going to break the TPM and flush it away.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> ...



The neo-cons are allied with the TPM, and we are going to crush them so that the mainstream GOP can compete with the Dems.

Who gives a flying flip for whom you vote, RKM?

You are meaningless, right there with Pauli007001.


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


You are retarded fakey.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 9, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "It's time the people in this country hold these asses to account" is an excellent summary of what needs to happen to the far right reactionary TeaPoCraps in Congress.
> ...


 Before  you go destroying Mitch McConnell, please visit ACU: McConnell is rated on the 100% list of Defenders of Liberty in his voting. It doesn't get better than that. He is a conservative's conservative, and if others were like him, we wouldn't have a $17 Trillion dollar National Debt, I guarantee you. Here's the proof: 2012 Ratings of the United States Congress

There are only 6 other Senators who have a 100% conservative voting record, and that takes guts and good people at home who are tired of being overtaxed and underappreciated by big government that has too many people there trying to get freebies for their states from other Americans. Seven Senators stand tall for America.  Quite a few Republicans fall in the 80-99% category in their votes. We're fighting a giv-a-mint situation in which the average Democrat Senator is voting giveaways 94% + of the time.

Mitch isn't looking at personalities here. He's looking at whether or not the candidate will weaken and fall into the giveaway or the conservative vote.

McAuliffe is a bad boy. He's been trapped in every Clinton scandal among other issues he has been charged with.

If you want to destroy somebody, destroy the one whose voting record is always to give away money and never to look back, check, or account to anyone for what goes down with that money that is taken.

Preserve those who show mercy to the taxpayers by trying to alleviate the tax burden as much as possible. The Senate is a hardball place. Weaklings can't stand up to negative waves. Giving up and going with the flow is what got us a Seventeen trillion dollar national debt.

Republicans have fought that tooth and nail. Destroy conservatives, and if you think it's bad now, just wait till there are fewer conservatives.

But if your mind is made up, you will blow a deadly blow to American freedom. It's prosperity that keeps freedom, not poverty. Without showing more conservatism, we'll be ruined, one and all.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Mitch McConnell gave in to the TeaPs just as Harry Reid did to the far lefties.

Sorry, freedombecki, both have to go if America is to get healthy.  Far right conservatism is just as harmful as far left liberalism.

Americans will go to neither extreme.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 9, 2013)

> The most important election yesterday wasnt the governor of New Jersey and it wasnt the governor of Virginia, it was the special election for Congress in South Alabama, where a candidate who said the shutdown was a great idea, the president was born in Kenya, and that he opposed Speaker Boehner came in second. The victory of a more electable Republican, is significant, Mr. McConnell says. *To govern, parties must win. To win, parties must run candidates that dont scare the general public, [and] convey the impression that we could actually be responsible for governing, you can trust uswere adults here, were grown-ups.*



Thats rare among republicans these days. 

But it would be good to have sanity return to the GOP.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 10, 2013)

here's a thought this last election, this November, where everybody was bragging about new Jersey, out of 15 major cities the Mayer's who were elected only one was a republican ... now if that's not bad enough for you republicans on how the people are feeling toward the republican party and the Tea baggers, out of 30 major cities only three republicans Mayer's were elected...  what do you Republicans thinks going to happen next year when your senator or congressmen or governors aren't elected to push you its my way agenda ???? can you say single payer ???  can you say a huge stimulus ??? can you say immigration reform ???? can you say finally we can get things done with out the fear of republican filibustering ???? sure we can .... you remember "yes we can ... finally with out and obstruction coming from the right ... nothing but a bunch of whining coming from all you right wing nut jobs


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 10, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Mitch McConnell draws a line in the sand for the Tea Party « Hot Air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



McConnell is a fool. He should be sent out of town on a rail. He says so, so it is done?

Don't think so

-Geaux


----------



## billyerock1991 (Nov 10, 2013)

an't that the truth


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 10, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Kentucky remains a Border State and as such is neither red nor blue.  It will be interesting if the radical  TP is able to defeat McConnell and then lose the general election to a moderate - maybe a blue dog - Democrat.
> ...



Plus,  the weak pub party did nothing to help in Virginia. They conceded to a Dem win over the fear of the TP considering they were already in bed with Obama.

-Geaux


----------



## kwc57 (Nov 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



It's sad that after all this time of playing the fake conservative, you still have absolutley no idea what the Tea Party is.  Rock on Comrade, rock on.


----------



## kwc57 (Nov 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > When _you_ use the word *we*, the correct sentence in your case would be: _*we* are going to have a hard enough time hanging on to the *senate*_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's rich coming from Comrade JakeFakey!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



That is the point that Stephanie can't understand.  The hate from the far right and to a lesser extent the libertarians (which can be matched by the left) does not serve America.


----------



## kwc57 (Nov 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Examples?


----------



## Impenitent (Nov 17, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> I would like to see the size and scope of government reduced in all areas.
> McConnell has shown little interest or effectiveness along these lines.
> As the TP shows signs of shifting from economic conservatism toward radical social authoritarianism, I personally could care less which emerges victorious. Either way the country loses.




Ken Burns' "The Republican Civil War"

Coming soon from the acclaimed filmmaker: The story of a conflict that would have seared men's souls... if anybody involved had them.

Ken Burns' Republican Civil War | Jeff Kreisler


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 17, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



The board is an exemplar of far rate hate every day, my friend.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 17, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Remember 2010?



Yes. 

That year TPM candidates helped democrats keep control of the Senate, and helped democrats win governor races in New York and California.  

The TPM has been a blight on both the GOP and Nation as a whole for years.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 17, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Remember 2010?
> ...



So the answer is no.
68 seats in the House, largest turnover in Post War history.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 17, 2013)

The answer is yes because the GOP victory in 2010 has meant nothing.

ACA is here to stay, and the TeaPs will go away.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The answer is yes because the GOP victory in 2010 has meant nothing.
> 
> ACA is here to stay, and the TeaPs will go away.



You might want to say you hope ACA is here to stay.. I'm not so sure

-Geaux


----------



## RKMBrown (Nov 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The answer is yes because the GOP victory in 2010 has meant nothing.
> 
> ACA is here to stay, and the TeaPs will go away.



Nothing?  We gut punched Obama's steam roller. Forced the scum bag democrats to halt the ever ending annual increases in spending.  We drew the line in the sand.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 17, 2013)

Now not that the Roves haven't tried. Not that Lerner and the man  didn't try. But the Tea Party although still not forming a third party like I would want them to has won races that you couldn't have dreamed of just a few years ago. 

I just want to see the break in ranks and who is going to go for it. Watch the money flow. Watch the earth shake and watch all hell break loose.

YAY!


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "It's time the people in this country hold these asses to account" is an excellent summary of what needs to happen to the far right reactionary TeaPoCraps in Congress.
> ...



Give old Jake the Snake another week to research it ... Starkey is almost sure there has to be one somewhere ... I mean everybody knows Jake thinks the Tea Party is behind all this mess.

.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 17, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> Give old Jake the Snake another week to research it ... Starkey is almost sure there has to be one somewhere ... I mean everybody knows Jake thinks the Tea Party is behind all this mess.
> 
> .



He (she? It?) thinks?  I demand proof.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 17, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



My Jake the Snake is not like Jake Starkey. Oh puleeeeeeeeeeeeeze don't do that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 17, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



  When they figure the trick is on BS and ps, the final laugh falls.  Go ahead and tell us what the TPM has passed, kids?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Give old Jake the Snake another week to research it ... Starkey is almost sure there has to be one somewhere ... I mean everybody knows Jake thinks the Tea Party is behind all this mess.
> ...



There is a difference between just thinking ... And productive cognitive thinking.
Of course it is possible that Jake doesn't exist at all ... And is just the representation of a program spinning widely on a DNC server somewhere ... Randomly gathering various inputs and spitting out thinly veiled disinformation.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 17, 2013)

When the 40 odd members convinced JB to shut down govt and then had the temeritiy to try to default the debt, the TPM has moved into obscurity and futility.

Any of you noticing Dems and Pubs working together on bills the which make the far left and the right scream in futility.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 17, 2013)

In jest people, I just don't want to live the rest of my days on USMB thinking Jake Starkey is Jake the Snake.



It would make it really difficult to respond to him seriously.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> When the 40 odd members convinced JB to shut down govt and then had the temeritiy to try to default the debt, the TPM has moved into obscurity and futility.
> 
> Any of you noticing Dems and Pubs working together on bills the which make the far left and the right scream in futility.



Yes after all their freaking out over Ted Cruz and now everyone back pedalling and begging for another year to fix Obamacare.



Talk about back tracking and smearing yourself in the grand caca!

They had no choice. Fear does that to politicians after this amazing rollout of Obamacare.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> When the 40 odd members convinced JB to shut down govt and* then had the temerity to try to default the debt*, the TPM has moved into obscurity and futility.
> 
> Any of you noticing Dems and Pubs working together on bills the which make the far left and the right scream in futility.



What actually has to happen before you can default on debt Jakey ... Then explain how the hell that would happen if we are taking in more than $406 billion a month in revenues?

.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 17, 2013)

Any one notice that old bastard McCain out there pedalling the repeal of the law?

I thought Greta from what I read on her website wanted to throttle him. 



Good.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 17, 2013)

BlackSand said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > When the 40 odd members convinced JB to shut down govt and* then had the temerity to try to default the debt*, the TPM has moved into obscurity and futility.
> ...



Because they know what they have printed and they know the real figures. This is what is frightening.

They know the real debt.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> When the 40 odd members convinced JB to shut down govt and then had the temeritiy to try to default the debt, the TPM has moved into obscurity and futility.
> 
> Any of you noticing Dems and Pubs working together on bills the which make the far left and the right scream in futility.



Put up who is working on bills. I really mean it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 17, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > When the 40 odd members convinced JB to shut down govt and then had the temeritiy to try to default the debt, the TPM has moved into obscurity and futility.
> ...



He can't. Jake is the King of the Unsubstantiated Statement.  He deigns not to provide specifics.  All hail, King!


----------

